# If you could get any bow what would you get



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

mathews DXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

pse x-force


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Let's say MAKE...*

Hickory longbow, 70", 85# at 27", narrow limbs, about 2" of string follow. Comfortable grip, durable, quiet, and capable of shooting a 850-900 grain arrow 45 yards without too much elevation.


----------



## bjohnson (Jan 7, 2006)

Bowtech Gaurdian is my current bow. I see this as the Hummer of the Archery world. And since I have my dream bow, my dream car is next on the list to buy.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I wouldn't mind having either a Slayer, Guardian, or 101st.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I dont know i think i done have the dream bow it is a 38 ultra it is one of the best bows i have shot


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Hoyt 08 UltraElite =]


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

idk i guess a hoyt vtec


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Mathews Drenalin LD or the DXT.


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

my hotrod, the bowtech commander


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

iv got my dream bow a chrome bowtech oldglory


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

i already have mine


----------



## hutcho (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got my dream bow -well its a dream to shoot.

Monster Bows Phoenix.

Put maybe 200 arrows through it yesterday and its smooth, quite, light easy in the hand and easy to shoot consistently


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Katera XL 50-60 Lbs 27-30 inch draw


----------



## hoytshooter 11 (Mar 30, 2006)

Bowhunt4life said:


> Katera XL 50-60 Lbs 27-30 inch draw


haha. i infact just ordered this bow last wednesday. should be in in around two more weeks.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

id keep my truth 2
love that thing


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

since i already have a dxt it would be dren ld


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Probably a 08 Ultra Elite in Red Ember Color


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

either a Hoyt kobalt or a black mamba x1.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

katera


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

82nd airborne even the 101st or a Black Ice any better than mine i guess


----------



## Rink (Dec 25, 2007)

I would have to go with the Pse X-force i shot one a few weeks ago and have to say its one of the best bows ive ever shot.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

the alpine sabre (wich i gana get in a in about 2 years) or one of the airbornes.


----------



## jonston18 (Oct 7, 2007)

i would like to have a elite synergy or gto


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Mine would probably be an 08 ultra elite in jade.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I love my synergy, but I quess I'd get a gto or an APA black Mamba X1.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Hoyt ultra elite. Best target bow on the face of the earth. Not just my opinion, this can actually be proven scientifically. For real.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Bowtech General or Bear Truth 2


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

a guardian which is what i am getting i just sold my hoyt vulcan


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

It would either be:
Mathews DXT 
Bear Truth 2
Elite Synergy
Bowtech 101st
PSE X-Force

But if I could only have one, it would probably be the DXT. Gotta love Mathews.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

the alpine archery target bow (sabre) its very cool and fast


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Bowtech General no doubt!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Pse moneymaker ni


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

hoytshooter 11 said:


> haha. i infact just ordered this bow last wednesday. should be in in around two more weeks.


lucky wished i had one


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i just signed the contract with Pse so i can get anykind


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hstubblefield said:


> i just signed the contract with Pse so i can get anykind


really, i plan on getting a hold of them as well. freak! there plant is only 5 hours away from here.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> really, i plan on getting a hold of them as well. freak! there plant is only 5 hours away from here.


sweet that is alsome i orderd the shark x yesterday win i signed the contract it is cool i am going to order a x-force 7 and a money maker ni


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

armyboy said:


> mathews DXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i am ready for paris i am about to leave who is all going


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i have my dream bow PSE all the way :wink:
gettin the new shark for spots


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

the bow i hav (alpine silverodo eclipse), the sabre wich i gana get in a few years or one of the airbornes.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Mathews Apex...(just ordered it last week)!


----------



## miohunter (Mar 9, 2008)

Darton As300


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

*dream bow*

a hoyt trykon would be nice yes i know hoyt has better bows out there, but for some reason or another i really like the trykon.
An elite GTO would also be nice!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

pse xfactor win & win winex libbs sureloc sight 


o ...wait..........thats what i already have:wink:


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

Martin S4


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> a hoyt trykon would be nice yes i know hoyt has better bows out there, but for some reason or another i really like the trykon.
> An elite GTO would also be nice!


better on paper maybe, but i still think the Trykon's are the best feeling bows around.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

I think I would give hoyt a try next, probably the Katera


----------



## silentdeath1 (Feb 26, 2007)

*My bow*

I like my Brownings Micro-Mitis.
I really am fine with it it shoots pretty good and is real silent.:laser:


----------



## silentdeath1 (Feb 26, 2007)

hstubblefield said:


> i am ready for paris i am about to leave who is all going


ill go to paris 
:rockband:

:set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## silentdeath1 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

i've got mine pro3000 all the way.......


----------



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

pse x-force or just any hoyt:uzi::hal:


----------



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

pse x-force or just any hoyt:uzi::smile_red_bike:


----------



## LittleChamp (Jun 1, 2008)

*my dream bow*

bowtech equlizer:wink:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Probably be a BowTech General or 82nd
next bow is going to be a Hoyt Kobalt or BowTech Equalizer


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

i guess the ld


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would get an Optima Heritage Take down Recurve bow. Then again I'm a beginner and don't know what the top bows are. I just want a bow to practice with =P http://www.pse-archery.com/prod.php?k=60393&sk=60393&u=3726Bow

Yes yes its cheap but I'm broke =\


----------

